# Something with my cubecart header :P



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

hey im trying to get this to look a lil like my website and i tried to put my header in but this is what came out: electricthreadscorp.com/cubecart

this is what my real website looks like: electricthreadscorp.com
http://www.electricthreadscorp.com 
how can i fix this thanks


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Looks like you've just got your header a little too big.

They both are the same size (437X119). You just need to reduce the size of the header image so that it fits in the same space.


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

no the only problem is that the copyright things below it is making it all weird how do i get rid of that?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Well, your header _was_ a little too big at first.

I'm not sure what you've done to make the copyright notices appear there.


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

yea i don't know either thats what im trying to figure out


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I put a quick tutorial on which templates to edit to get your site design integrated into cubecart in this post:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t24694.html

Here's another post where I explain it: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p161984-post6.html

It looks like you accidentally added a {footer} type tag in your index.tpl file too many places. Or in your navigation template.

If you follow the instructions in the threads I linked to above, you'll see how to just copy the HTML from your existing design at electricthreadscorp and put that into your cubecart .tpl files. 

There's only like 2 or 3 files you need to edit to start off with to get the design integrated:

index.tpl
cart.tpl

and one of the css files that has the fonts and stuff in it.


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

ok thanks a ton cause im starting to understand how to edit it more and more now i just need to play with it some more
but yea ill check out those threads and see if i can fix it thanks a lot


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

yea you were right i had to many body and head things going on so i cleaned that up thanks a lot for the help


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

how do you change the view products page instead of the products going straight down i want them to go side by side by fours and then go to the next row kinda like my website now.


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

nvm i figured it out


----------

